# Transitioning to BH



## MagoHay (May 5, 2022)

Hello BLDers.

I would like to ask for advice in the process of transitioning to M2/OP to full BH. At the moment I am learning and understandinng commutators and I have done around 15% of them.

The problem is, that I don't want to stop competing in BLD while I learn, so I am not quiting using M2 totally for that reason.

So let's say that I can spend 1:30h every day for practising, how would you use that time to effectively improve little by little? I know there is no perfect sechedule, but I would be happy to hear your recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## Timona (May 13, 2022)

Bumping this...


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2022)

Learn intuitive comms. Switch buffers to UF/UFR. Look at 3 style documents on bestsiteever.ru


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2022)

MagoHay said:


> Hello BLDers.
> 
> I would like to ask for advice in the process of transitioning to M2/OP to full BH. At the moment I am learning and understandinng commutators and I have done around 15% of them.
> 
> ...


BH is old terminology.

Nowadays we just use UF/UFR 3-style when we solve 3x3 using commutators.


----------

